# Puente levadizo controlado por puerto paralelo



## RonErazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Pues saludos a la comunidad de el foro, mi nombre es Ronald. Estoy cursando una materia donde nos han dejado la posibilidad de llevar un proyecto para una evaluacion, y las condiciones son que el circuito tiene que interactuar de alguna forma, ser controlado o devolver datos, con algun puerto de la PC. He leido un poco sobre el puerto paralelo y es el que mas me ha interesado, ademas lo he encontrado facil de comprender en su funcionamiento. Ahora bien yo soy mas programador que otra cosa y veo que tengo varios lenguajes a mi disposicion para poder controlar el puerto: C, VB, Python. Lo mas probable es que eliga python y lo haga con Linux.

Quisiera saber si alguien pudiera sugerir algun proyecto o circuito que pudiera construir que involucre alguna interaccion con el puerto paralelo, aunque podria ser otro puerto. Yo diria que poseo un conocimiento basico/intermedio de electronica. Hasta ahorita he encontrado un proyecto que me llamo la atensión pero parece algo dificil de realizar: http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/recursos/gt_zorrilla2001/archivos/puente.htm
Creo que lo podria realizar, pero me gustaria hacerlo sin los semaforos y solamente dejarlo con el sensor, Uds. como lo ven?

Muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Meta (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola:

Ha estas alturas mejor manejar puerto serie.

Visual C#:
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Visual C++ y Visual Basic:
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola, Puedes hacer varias cosas con el puerto paralelo. Tienes ocho salidas para controlar lo q tu quieras. Estuve viendo lo del puente ese, y vi q se levanta con accionadores neumaticos; Creo q seria complicar el proyecto y un poco costoso. Pero puedes reemplazarlo por algo electrico.. O sino sigue buscando q hay muchas cosas q puedes hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## RonErazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Pues hoy consultamos con el catedratico y al parecer le parecio el puente, pero pidio ciertas cosas, mas que todo una interfaz grafica para el programa y la verdad no conozco con que libreria podria hacerla, algunas ideas? 

Y pues tambien que tan factible seria hacerlo en otro lenguaje porque lo que tengo entendido que hace el programa es simplemente monitorear el estado del puente, cuando este se activa el sensor del barco pone los semaforos en rojo y levanta el puente, asi que solo seria de observar esos aspectos o no?


----------

